# Barkley won't Eat / Loose Stool



## Goldenhandful (May 14, 2007)

Barkley's been sick with something for about 3 weeks now. He came home from the kennel with awful diarreah and started metronidazole shortly thereafter. His appetite fell off and the metronid. didn't help. We started taking him to a new vet who modified his diet (recommended w/d science diet until Barkley gets better), metronidazole and immodium in pill form. Didn't really work either. 

Barkley's appetite has totally fallen off - He's dropped about 6-7 lbs in a few weeks, maybe more (he's now 66lbs, 1.5 years old). Even the vet said he really needs to gain weight. The dog simply doesn't want to eat, and when he does, it's not much at all. What to do????


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Goldenhandful said:


> Barkley's been sick with something for about 3 weeks now. He came home from the kennel with awful diarreah and started metronidazole shortly thereafter. His appetite fell off and the metronid. didn't help. We started taking him to a new vet who modified his diet (recommended w/d science diet until Barkley gets better), metronidazole and immodium in pill form. Didn't really work either.
> 
> Barkley's appetite has totally fallen off - He's dropped about 6-7 lbs in a few weeks, maybe more (he's now 66lbs, 1.5 years old). Even the vet said he really needs to gain weight. The dog simply doesn't want to eat, and when he does, it's not much at all. What to do????


That sounds serious. I would go back to the vet. Have they done any kind of work up to rule out a blockage?


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi,

I'm certainly not an expert but I know that those who are will be chiming in shortly. I did look at your back messages though and I'm wondering whether Barkley has an underlying illness. Has he been given a complete physical, CBC, etc? The loss of appetite and weight loss concerns me, as well as the loose stool.


----------



## Goldenhandful (May 14, 2007)

Thank you for your replies. I agree, it does seem like something is definitely wrong. Barkley does go to Doggie Daycare. The ladies that run it said something is going around but this seems like it's been going on for too long. The vet did perform a fecal float and didn't find any parasites, so maybe there is something more grave. 

It's just heart breaking...Barkley's really come into his own in the last few months. He was truly the biggest nightmare of a puppy and is now the BEST Golden. I just love him to death. The thought of him being really sick is so hard. I just want him to be OK - he's such a love!!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Sounds like he's tested for worms - what about giardia, coccidia, campylobacter, or clostridium? All can cause persistent diarrhea and are easily passed around in dogs (and to humans, so be careful when cleaning up and handling your dog!). 

I'd step it up with the vet and let him know he's clearly not improving and you want to know specifically what he's ruled out and what else he plans to test for. You might also want to go with boiled chicken and rice instead of the Science Diet until he's feeling better. It might be more appealing to him and is nice and bland.

Sorry your baby is sick! There's a cause, you just have to find it to get rid of it!


----------



## Goldenhandful (May 14, 2007)

Barkley's doing worse!! My husband just got a call from doggie daycare saying that Barkley's out of it today (very lethargic, threw up, etc.). And the diarreah continues. Yesterday, the vet started him on a de-wormer (just in case yesterday he has a parasite the fecal float didn't catch), a replacement to the metronidozole (some big orange pills), and the immodium pills. He's getting worse...for the daycare to call and say things are bad - it's BAD. This dog has endless energy around other dogs...

I'm really worried. Really worried.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

How old is he? Has the vet ruled out Parvo?


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Is there an emergency vet in your area? I would get him looked at, and xrayed for a blockage. And as Lisa mentioned have they tested for Parvo, Distemper and all the other ugly bugs? Sounds like at the least he probably needs IV fluids. Poor baby. Get him in to a vet!


----------



## Goldenhandful (May 14, 2007)

He's 1.5 years old. I'm not familiar with parvo, I just know that it's more common in puppies, no? I'm just waiting to hear back from the vet to see about getting him in tonight...


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Goldenhandful said:


> Barkley's doing worse!! My husband just got a call from doggie daycare saying that Barkley's out of it today (very lethargic, threw up, etc.). And the diarreah continues. Yesterday, the vet started him on a de-wormer (just in case yesterday he has a parasite the fecal float didn't catch), a replacement to the metronidozole (some big orange pills), and the immodium pills. He's getting worse...for the daycare to call and say things are bad - it's BAD. This dog has endless energy around other dogs...
> 
> I'm really worried. Really worried.


I'll be thinking of you today. Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm also surprised the day care would continue to take him with the risk that he could infect other dogs. I know you want someone to watch him, but he may be better at home? 

I agree - Back to the vet ASAP.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

yes, ER vet if necessary! It sounds serious.


----------



## ksipola (Jan 23, 2008)

Goldenhandful said:


> Barkley's been sick with something for about 3 weeks now. He came home from the kennel with awful diarreah and started metronidazole shortly thereafter. His appetite fell off and the metronid. didn't help. We started taking him to a new vet who modified his diet (recommended w/d science diet until Barkley gets better), metronidazole and immodium in pill form. Didn't really work either.
> 
> Barkley's appetite has totally fallen off - He's dropped about 6-7 lbs in a few weeks, maybe more (he's now 66lbs, 1.5 years old). Even the vet said he really needs to gain weight. The dog simply doesn't want to eat, and when he does, it's not much at all. What to do????


This happened to one of our dogs. I am not an expert but agree with what everyone else is saying. She ended up with a bad ulcer from the vomiting an diarreah and she needed to be put on carafate (and ulcer med) it helped within a day. The ulcer made her extremely naseuas (sp?) which contributed to the not eating.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Please let us know what the vet says and what tests show.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Praying for good news.


----------



## Goldenhandful (May 14, 2007)

We went to the vet yesterday. We had x-rays of his stomach, bloodwork and more stool samples tested for parasites. His stomach showed nothing (and was hard to see his organs since he has no body fat now - he lost more weight!), the bloodwork comes back today and no parasites was in the stool. The vet said he hopes nothing comes back in the blood - that could be more serious. He wants us to continue on a bland diet (mix with baby food to try and entice him to eat). While we were there, he tried to get barkley to eat some yummy moist dog food off his finger - barkley was repulsed. 

Barkley had a hard time getting in and out of the car. For the 1st time in his life with us, he wouldn't come upstairs to sleep with us - he stayed in the living room all night. I checked on him and kept offering him food and water. He wanted nothing. He's home today, and has the run of the house. I imagine he'll just lay low. I'm going to check on him at lunch and at 3. He hasn't eaten in more than 36 hours. He's repulsed by ALL food. I'm soooo worried. He's only 1.5 years old but acts like my golden who died at 15 during his last days...prayers are more than welcomed!!!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Keeping you and Barkley in my thoughts and prayers...

Let us know when you find out something.


----------



## Powderpuff (Dec 30, 2007)

Really hope you find out what's up with Barkley soon and he gets better, positive thoughts coming from the UK for him and you.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Did they give him an IV? I'd think he'd be horribly dehydrated!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

How is Barkley doing today? I hope much better!


----------



## Goldenhandful (May 14, 2007)

Thank you for asking about Barkley!! We brought him to the vet to stay there yesterday over night. He's been on an IV, but apparently he still won't eat. He had a few bites of the food yesterday but nothing today. The vet said he's running out of bullets. He recommends that we get him an ultrasound and we may need to refer him to a specialist. I guess my question is "what kind of specialist?". We don't know the issue! His stomach is totally empty on xray. His bloodwork is normal (except his white blood cell count is really high). So if it's an infection, the antibiotics should help. But why is he still not eating - anything! I've emailed th breeder to see if she's heard anything about the litter mates to Barkley. I know it's a long shot since this is likely not genetic but I just want to cover all bases before we start running in every direction...

I miss the days when I thought him pulling on the leash and jumping on people were the biggest problems!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

If I were you, I'd get a second opinion. A vet should not be acting like he's "running out of bullets" Whatever that means. He should be doing everything to find out why a pup who was perfectly healthy is starving to death!!!!

And if one antibiotic isn't getting rid of the infection , he should try another.

I hope the antibiotics and IV kick in and Barkely is feeling better. This is serious and scary. Praying for poor Barkley!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I dont know but maybe the ultrasound will show something. The antibiotics may help to get the apetitie back up if he isnt feeling well. I will add him to my prayers and hope they can find out what is wrong.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Is your vet doing the ultrasound or is that why he mentioned a specialist? The vet will recommend the specialist surely.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

First of all, I am sorry that Barkley is so sick and hope he will feel better soon.

If I understand well, the only thing that was found so far by the vet is a high white cell count, right ? Have you been given a copy of the blood work results ? Do you have any idea of how high that count is ? Is your vet going to investigate this a bit more ?

Sending healing thoughts for Barkley and hugs to you.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Any new info?


----------



## luke (Apr 18, 2008)

Have your Vet obtain a stool specimen and send it out for a stool culture and sensitivity. It will identify the organism causing the trouble and identify the correct antibodic for treatment. TA DA no more guessing of how to treat it.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I hope you find an answer soon.....let us know.


----------



## micheller (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm not a vet, but I am an RN. Have they done enough bloodwork? Checked his kidney function? Is he vomitting? Are his gums ppale? Is he peeing as much as he normally does? Did they pull the Nutro food b/c it was possibly tainted? 
Just trying to cover every possiblity!!
How sad for you and your puppy!


----------



## micheller (Feb 8, 2008)

To add onto my last post.....I'm questioning renal or liver failure??? Just don't have enough info??? Please go to another vet and get another opinion!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

How is Barkley?


----------

